# Exotic Birds of Prey



## polaris2582

I've got a friend looking into getting Harpy Eagle and a Snowy Owl some time in the next few years, anyone on here familiar with the legislation surrounding falconry that I can chat to about it?

xxxxx


----------



## 1930sam

No legislation in the UK


----------



## miss_ferret

only legislation relates to native species (barn owl, kestrel and so on), unless in exceptional circumstances you need an A10 to keep one legally. unless you mean quarry licences/seasons and things?

hope you have a lot of luck and deep pockets if you want a harpy eagle, not saying they cant be found but i know a few who've given up.

be very careful with snowy owls as well if you dont have experience, their nowhere near as cute as they look and aviary wise are actually one of the more challenging species to keep happy. 

try asking here: Falconry Forum


----------



## 1930sam

Look in to picking up some Jemima Parry-Jones books too.


----------



## polaris2582

Its not my deep pockets lol, mine are now empty after my latest splurging, but a friends pockets who have to worry.

He was just wondering about any legislation that may relate to the being dangerous wild animals, although he can't find any, sometimes it's better to ask a variety of people just to be sure, in case you missed something.

I will pass on the information.

He is not planning on starting out with these particular birds, but they are his eventual goal. :2thumb:

Thank you to everyone who replied, any more info on anything to do with falconry etc is welcome!



miss_ferret said:


> only legislation relates to native species (barn owl, kestrel and so on), unless in exceptional circumstances you need an A10 to keep one legally. unless you mean quarry licences/seasons and things?
> 
> hope you have a lot of luck and deep pockets if you want a harpy eagle, not saying they cant be found but i know a few who've given up.
> 
> be very careful with snowy owls as well if you dont have experience, their nowhere near as cute as they look and aviary wise are actually one of the more challenging species to keep happy.
> 
> try asking here: Falconry Forum


----------



## Jesss

Actually you need an A10 for Snowy Owls! 

I'm getting one in the next few weeks. Really exciting


----------



## Nel5on

if your friends gets a harpy eagle then i will be very jealous .. ive heard they run into the £10,000's ..

Nel5on


----------



## polaris2582

Jesss said:


> Actually you need an A10 for Snowy Owls!
> 
> I'm getting one in the next few weeks. Really exciting


Thats great information thanks! is this just a paid license or is there a training requirement?? Why do you need this? ie... dangerous animal/endangered etc...



Nel5on said:


> if your friends gets a harpy eagle then i will be very jealous .. ive heard they run into the £10,000's ..
> 
> Nel5on


yeah its his end goal really ... it is quite a goal but it wouldnt surprise me if he got there.


----------



## Ferret Guy

polaris2582 said:


> Its not my deep pockets lol, mine are now empty after my latest splurging, but a friends pockets who have to worry.
> 
> He was just wondering about any legislation that may relate to the being dangerous wild animals, although he can't find any, sometimes it's better to ask a variety of people just to be sure, in case you missed something.
> 
> I will pass on the information.
> 
> He is not planning on starting out with these particular birds, but they are his eventual goal. :2thumb:
> 
> Thank you to everyone who replied, any more info on anything to do with falconry etc is welcome!


If he hasn't even started with falconry yet, I suggest having many years experience in the field and training other birds, such as the basic Harris hawk, before he even looks at an eagle. Falconry isn't as easy as one assumes... Also, does he ACTUALLY realise how much a harpy eagle will cost? If it was me I'd be getting a mortgage for it!! lol
Anyway, good luck to him. Just the way it was put across suggested falconry was a new thing to him...
ATB
Josh


----------



## polaris2582

Ferret Guy said:


> If he hasn't even started with falconry yet, I suggest having many years experience in the field and training other birds, such as the basic Harris hawk, before he even looks at an eagle. Falconry isn't as easy as one assumes... Also, does he ACTUALLY realise how much a harpy eagle will cost? If it was me I'd be getting a mortgage for it!! lol
> Anyway, good luck to him. Just the way it was put across suggested falconry was a new thing to him...
> ATB
> Josh



Falconry IS a new thing for him, those birds are however his goal, so he wanted to know straight away what he had to work towards specifically.
He is working with a falconry business owning friend of his for a while before he gets his own birds but as these two are his goal he was eager to know about them first (he also didn't want to ask his mentor friend as he would probably get a bat on the ear and a "not for at least ten years!").

He is starting with a peregrine, his "mentor" thinks this would be best for him, something to do with the type of land he will be working her on at home, and the size being appropriate for his accommodations. I dunno anything about them but he seems to think this is best. The bird is already extremely well trained etc. (apparently she has competed in shows?? I didn't even know there was such a thing...) so will essentially be training my friend by the sounds of things :2thumb:

Money wise... he makes stupid earnings :devil: as a joiner+electrician with a tiny company up north who are pretty much the be all and end all of the workforce in our area, so they get ALL the contracts for a massive area.
Due to recent MAJOR storm damage and the fact new houses are getting built every month this is a lot of work. He could probably have her in a year if he skipped the pub time :lol2: (don't worry... I hate him too... :lol2: )


----------



## Jesss

There is no special requirements to own a Bird of Prey. The A10 articles should come with the bird you are buying (it is illegal if not!). Only certain species need them - Snowy Owls included.

Though yes, people don't really hunt with Owls as they aren't the best to do it with. With a lot of patience people have got their Eagle owls to hunt but I've not heard of any other owl species doing this! 

Don't really know a lot about Eagles and Hawks etc. I'm more of an Owl girl 

Obviously if he is training that is a good start


----------



## jerry

hi,if he has never flown any bird b4 its best to start with finding a mentor,and then get a harris,its allways best to start of with something not so hard to look after and train,its no good getting a bird woth thousands or a few hundred pounds if alls thats going to happen is loose the bird.,chat to folk who have them and offer to help with chores and get used to them first,they are all such wonderfull birds from the sparrow hawk,to the eagals.good luck and hope it works out,just dont rush and run b4 wailking ok,


----------



## jerry

Jesss said:


> Actually you need an A10 for Snowy Owls!
> 
> I'm getting one in the next few weeks. Really exciting


youlucky girl!!!!


----------



## polaris2582

jerry said:


> hi,if he has never flown any bird b4 its best to start with finding a mentor,and then get a harris,its allways best to start of with something not so hard to look after and train,its no good getting a bird woth thousands or a few hundred pounds if alls thats going to happen is loose the bird.,chat to folk who have them and offer to help with chores and get used to them first,they are all such wonderfull birds from the sparrow hawk,to the eagals.good luck and hope it works out,just dont rush and run b4 wailking ok,


yeah this is what he's doing, he's working with a falconry centre owned by a friend of his but he wanted to know as much as possible before going.
The big birds are his final goal, like what he's set his mind to.
I think he just didnt want to look tooo stupid in front of his new mentor. We all do it  He's a good guy though, with a lot of time and effort to put in.


----------



## james.dixon

As a keeper of various bop. i would suggest alot of thought and research is needed. I was veing mentored and help at a falcony display group for 3 years beforw i :commited. you need to spend time everyday flying your birds. also i would advise your FRIEND:whistling2: to do his on research and ask his own questions.


----------

